
Highlighting Outliers in Your Data with the Tukey Method (2014) - dedalus
http://datapigtechnologies.com/blog/index.php/highlighting-outliers-in-your-data-with-the-tukey-method/
======
eveningcoffee
_There are lots of statistical methods for identifying outliers. I used John
Tukey’s method of leveraging the Interquartile Range. His method is applicable
to most ranges since it isn’t dependent on distributional assumptions._

I am not a statistician but to my eye the big assumption is that data is
assumed to come from simple distribution i.e. not from mixture of
distributions. So perhaps somebody with more knowledge can comment this.

